# Rouge River?



## Mikinkers (Jan 30, 2015)

Do any of you fisherman do the Rouge River? Always wanted to but I would't think there is Salmon or Steelhead in there. 

Thanks


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Mikinkers said:


> Do any of you fisherman do the Rouge River? Always wanted to but I would't think there is Salmon or Steelhead in there.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

every year there are "reports" of a few guys catching steelhead and/or salmon out of the Rouge. I don't know, I grew up in Dearborn and spent alot of time playing around and fishing the Rouge and never caught or saw anything close to a salmon or steelhead. I guess its physically/geographically possible.

Until I do it myself or am witness to it happening I'll withhold judgement in the affirmative.

J-


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Southfield has a kids fishing derby every spring where they stock a section of the river with rainbows.


----------



## Mikinkers (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh wow, huh alright thanks I don't think I'll try her though


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A few fish make it into the Rouge, but probably wish they hadn't. Very limited numbers, not really enough to target. They find a spot to spawn, and get it done. Most of the places you might find one, or two are so overgrown that they are un-fishable. But it can be kind of fun to watch a spawning pair of Kings on a warm sunny day.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've seen a few at the first dam on the river.
It's a tough, stinky place to fish but they do show up there, occasionally....
Tight lines!


----------

